# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  معنى الحديث الشريف: ”المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يُخَالِل”.

## أمة الحليم

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "*المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يُخَالِل*".

معناه انتقُوا واختاروا من تتخذونَه خليلًا أي صَديقًا، من كان ينفعُكم لدينِكم فعليكُم بِمصادقتِه ومَن لا ينفعُكم في دينِكم بل يضرُّكم فابتعدوا عنهُ، أي لا تصادقوهُ فالإنسانُ يَهلك من طريقِ الأصدقاءِ الأشرارِ.

 الشخص قد يكونُ قريباً من الاستقامةِ فإذا بهِ يصاحبَ إنسانًا مِن شياطينِ الإنسِ  فينقلبَ على عقبيه …يتركُ الطاعاتِ وينغمسُ في الفجورِ وقد قيل أيضًا: "*الصاحب ساحب إما إلى* *الجنّة وإمّا إلى النار*". 

وقال المحدث العلامة الشيخ عبد الله الهرري: "*اختر لنفسك صاحبًا صالحًا*"،
وقال:"*من* *أراد الترقِّي فليصاحب الأخيار*".

الصديق الصالح هو الذي يرشدك إلى طاعة الله تعالى، فالمتّقون يجتمعون على طاعة الله تعالى ويفترقون على طاعة الله تعالى لا يغش بعضهم بعضًا، ولا يخون بعضهم بعضًا، ولا يدل بعضهم بعضًا إلى بدعة ضلالةٍ أو فسقٍ أو فجورٍ أو ظلمٍ، لقد اجتمعوا على محبة بعضهم في الله تعالى، وهذا هو الصدق في المحبة. 
ثم إن حصل من أحدٍ معصية ينهاه أخوه ويزجره لأنه يحب له الخير.
فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "*المؤمنُ مِرءَاةُ أخيه المؤمن*".
المؤمن مرءاة أخيه المؤمن ينصحه حتى يصلح حاله، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شبَّه المؤمن بالمرءاة، معناه يدل أخاه لإزالة ما فيه من الأمر القبيح، يقول له: اترك هذا الفعل القبيح، لا يتركه على ما هو عليه بل يبيّن  له. الجليس الصالح كحامل المسك إن لم تصب من عطره أصابك طيب ريحه.

اللهم اجعلنا من المتحابيّن  فيك ومن الذين يجتمعون على طاعتك وثبّتنا على الإيمان وسدّد خطانا نحو الخير يا أرحم الراحمين.


المصدر

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> اللهم اجعلنا من المتحابيّن  فيك ومن الذين يجتمعون على طاعتك وثبّتنا على الإيمان وسدّد خطانا نحو الخير يا أرحم الراحمين.
> المصدر


آمين ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أمة الحليم

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بك أخيتي وبارك فيك .

----------

